# How do I set up my DHCP server to assign a squid proxy to the clients?



## baronobeefdip (Feb 8, 2013)

I am setting up a squid proxy server in my network. I don't want to go through the task of assigning each of the clients to the squid proxy server by hand I want it all to be automated as they connect to my network (Looks like a job for DHCP). After searching google for hours I can't find a simple way to do this (In Linux, among the other results I was getting was how to do it in the DHCP server for windows server). Obviously there is more to it than just a options line in the dhcpd.conf file here so I need some help on how to configure everything but very basic for now.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 9, 2013)

From dhcp-options():


> ```
> option www-server ip-address [, ip-address ...];
> The www-server option specifies a list of WWW servers available to the client.
> Servers should be listed in order of preference.
> ```


Also of interest might be to use these: option time-servers, option domain-name-servers
While you should set these: option domain-name, authoritative

This code appears to be outdated and replaced by "www", so it should NOT work:

```
option custom-proxy-server code 252 = text;
```


----------



## throAU (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a note on this:  the only browser that reliably supports DHCP based WPAD autoconfig is Internet Explorer (oh, and Safari).  

Later versions of Chrome also perhaps (on Windows at least, not sure about on *NIX) - but Mozilla / Firefox has had a bug open for supporting it since about 2006 and they haven't done anything about it - only DNS based WPAD works.

So even if you do configure dhcp for it, if you're running *NIX clients, don't expect it to work :-\


Essentially the general process, whichever DHCP service you use is


Define option 252 as a string, with the *name *something like "WPAD autodiscover"
Define this option's *value *as a valid WPAD autoconfigurations script's URL (e.g., http://wpad.companyname.com/wpad.dat)


edit:
Can't include the script here because it is javascript and the forum doesn't like it for some reason...


----------

